
Google runs on 5000 times more code than the original space shuttle - gjmveloso
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2016/07/google-runs-on-5000-times-more-code-than-the-original-space-shuttle
======
stephenr
A goose has infinitely more feathers than a brown bear.

The two comparisons are pretty equivalent in how ridiculous they are.

------
Terretta
How much information must the space shuttle manage? How much detail and
dynamic complexity?

------
michaelmcmillan
And approximately 5000 times more unreliable.

------
keystfinan
Just to serve the browsing public.

